# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Em muốn gặp bác Kiên DIY1102 mà không liên lạc được là sao ạ?

## emptyhb

Tình hình là em muốn liên lạc với bác Kiên mà khó quá, không biết dạo này bác đi đâu làm gì ạ?

----------


## diy1102

Có em đây.

----------


## conga

Đi bụi cùng con cnc xe đạp rồi bác tuấn ơi. :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

hài căng phết nhỉ .

----------


## emptyhb

Hi, cũng không có gì căng đâu các bác ạ. Gặp được bác Kiên là mấy con spindle của em mừng rồi, hi vọng bác sớm xong việc để giải quyết nốt cho em.

----------


## Luyến

luyện võ công các cao Thủ thường ở ẩn trên núi. khi tái xuất trở lại sẽ mang theo nhưng tuyệt kỹ võ học...

mời các bác xem đoan cờ líp cho vui.

----------


## diy1102

Trốn ở ẩn, nhưng bị truy lã. Nên pải xuống núi thui k mất xác.

----------


## vytieubao

phim này mình cũng rồi hay phết  :Big Grin:

----------


## tai game

Khả năng là bác đi di dạt rồi!  :Big Grin:

----------


## thietbidobac

^^ ở đây các bác tìm nhau cũng hay nhỉ ^^ cao thủ này đang ở ẩn rùi đây

----------


## luckylike95

chắc bác ý lên núi quy ẩn rồi :3 khó mà gặp được  :Wink: )

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Kiên ơi! bác cho em leo cây mấy lần rồi? rốt cuộc là 2 cái pump của em bao giờ bác gửi cho em ạ?

Em từ HB -> xuống Hà Nội đợi bác gần 3 tiếng trưa nắng, may mà rủ được một bác đi uống bia  :Big Grin: 

Bác bảo mai về sẽ tìm và gửi, hôm nay em không biết là ngày mai thứ bao nhiêu rồi. Em phải làm sao?

PS: Em không giục gì bác đấy đâu, nhưng em nhờ bác Kiên làm mấy cái pump này cách đây vài tháng (Từ ngày dự án xe đạp của bác đấy). Tháng chắc em gọi bác ấy 1 lần (Những lúc tiện xuống HN em hỏi bác đấy làm xong chưa để lấy). Nhưng giờ tình hình là em nhắn tin hỏi ngày nào em lấy được bác ấy cũng không trả lời.

----------


## emptyhb

:Confused:

----------


## lkcnc

> Bác Kiên ơi! bác cho em leo cây mấy lần rồi? rốt cuộc là 2 cái pump của em bao giờ bác gửi cho em ạ?
> 
> Em từ HB -> xuống Hà Nội đợi bác gần 3 tiếng trưa nắng, may mà rủ được một bác đi uống bia 
> 
> Bác bảo mai về sẽ tìm và gửi, hôm nay em không biết là ngày mai thứ bao nhiêu rồi. Em phải làm sao?
> 
> PS: Em không giục gì bác đấy đâu, nhưng em nhờ bác Kiên làm mấy cái pump này cách đây vài tháng (Từ ngày dự án xe đạp của bác đấy). Tháng chắc em gọi bác ấy 1 lần (Những lúc tiện xuống HN em hỏi bác đấy làm xong chưa để lấy). Nhưng giờ tình hình là em nhắn tin hỏi ngày nào em lấy được bác ấy cũng không trả lời.


Hàng anh về rồi nhé, chú rảnh xuống đi nhé ! có nhiều đồ chú chọn

----------


## ít nói

> Bác Kiên ơi! bác cho em leo cây mấy lần rồi? rốt cuộc là 2 cái pump của em bao giờ bác gửi cho em ạ?
> 
> Em từ HB -> xuống Hà Nội đợi bác gần 3 tiếng trưa nắng, may mà rủ được một bác đi uống bia 
> 
> Bác bảo mai về sẽ tìm và gửi, hôm nay em không biết là ngày mai thứ bao nhiêu rồi. Em phải làm sao?
> 
> PS: Em không giục gì bác đấy đâu, nhưng em nhờ bác Kiên làm mấy cái pump này cách đây vài tháng (Từ ngày dự án xe đạp của bác đấy). Tháng chắc em gọi bác ấy 1 lần (Những lúc tiện xuống HN em hỏi bác đấy làm xong chưa để lấy). Nhưng giờ tình hình là em nhắn tin hỏi ngày nào em lấy được bác ấy cũng không trả lời.


thôi cụ ý chắc bận gì thôi cứ bình tĩnh đâu sẽ vào đó

----------


## Tuấn

Lão Si phọ nhà em dạo này đang bận tán gái, lâu lâu mới rủ hắn đi bia bọt được hé hé, thui hôm nào rảnh rảnh em rủ hắn đi Hoà bềnh thăm cụ, tiện thể ngó nghiêng xem có cô bé nào xinh xinh không giới thiệu cho lão Biết tuốt luôn thể  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

biết tuốt, emptyhb, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## biết tuốt

tay này chắc bận tán gái thật ,em cũng hỏi han  hắn mấy lần  mà chả thấy ho he gì

----------


## conga

Chết vì gái là cái chết thoải mái mà bác, Chắc lão bận đi công trình, vài ngày nữa về hà lội ý mà...hè hè!

----------


## ít nói

> Chết vì gái là cái chết thoải mái mà bác, Chắc lão bận đi công trình, vài ngày nữa về hà lội ý mà...hè hè!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 Tranh thủ spam tí

----------


## thuhanoi

Lâu ni bác it nói im hơi lặng tiếng quá vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

ít nói

----------


## biết tuốt

> Lâu ni bác it nói im hơi lặng tiếng quá vậy


chắc nói nhiều quá nên bị viêm họng  :Big Grin:

----------

ít nói, thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Lâu ni bác it nói im hơi lặng tiếng quá vậy


em bị mất niềm tin vào cuộc sống .  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

